# Looking for fishing partners, Shalimar



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I am looking for someone to fish with, would prefer someone who is experienced in fishing the area. I work for myself and am able to fish during the week and would like to find some guys who can go when I can. I have a 2014 31xs cape horn with twin yamaha 300's, garmin electronics, epirb, garmin inreach, auto pilot, radar, and lots of top end gear. I am wanting to do more fishing at the edge and beyond, trolling, deep dropping, etc. Not looking for free loaders! Will be expected to share expenses and help with cleanup! I am a Navy veteran, licensed CG captain, and gun toting, voting conservative. Liberals and snowflakes need not apply! I keep my boat at Two Georges Marina (formerly Shalimar Yacht Basin) in Shalimar where I also live. If you think you might like to fish with me, reply here or shoot me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

I always thought a good fishing crew is the most important things you can do to insure the success of your trips. A good crew is harder to find than a good wife. 
My experience is the people that were boat owners, and former boat owners were the best people to fish with.
Another great thing to do is befriend other like minded boat owners. Share info with them, fish the same areas the same time, generally mirror each others activities while out on the water and learn from one another.


----------



## Albacore6533 (Apr 23, 2018)

*New to Area*

Just moved here from the Pacific North West. Retired fish offshore for decades, including Mexico, Hawaii... Have all my own gear/boat. Looking for people fishing the weekdays. Comfortable running 50-75 miles, have fished waters with 10-15ft combined seas.


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Fishing*

I'm in, 20+ years experience, have gear. 256-786-9746


----------



## GROUPER GHETTO (May 27, 2014)

I have my own new 25 footer CC loaded up, and always either have room on my rig to show you the edge area and beyond to show you the ropes as they say or I can go on your rig to show you what I know.. Been fishing Navarre edge and south Pensacola edge for 30 years plus. 1-662-386-2459 Ken. I stay in Pensacola area though...


----------



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

*In*

I'm in as well, I'm active duty Navy down here for a few years of shore duty (aka fishing duty). I have a 28 Carolina Classic in Pensacola that I'm always looking for crew aboard. I'm also always down to fish with someone else. Plenty of experience on the east coast, but very little around here when it comes to the offshore scene.


----------

